# Face Coverings/ Masks... What are you wearing?



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 25, 2020)

Topic was sparked by @spudmunkey in the covid thread. But I wanted to create a specific thread regarding masks. My intent here is to find out what people are wearing... brands, types, etc... and how well you've adapting to what you're currently wearing. Please include links if you're able and personal pros/ cons. It would also be appropriate here if anyone wants to share speculative or factual information in regards to materials, perceived effectiveness, etc. Thank you very much for your participation. 

I started out wearing a standard molded contour/ cone mask with a bandana over top of that but have since moved to a washable poly/ spandex mask made by GetHyMask.com ( sold by One Stop Shorts https://www.etsy.com/shop/OneStopShorts?ref=shop_sugg ). It utilizes a replaceable filter ( sold separately) that is inserted into the side of the mask. It also has an aluminum nose-strip that you can opt to use or not. These masks tie in the back ( not the "around the ears" type) but I added a couple of plastic spring-toggle cord locks in order to make it more adjustable. 

My wife finds the LG size a bit too big but she has a little head I guess. She does feel it's better than the masks that wrap around the ears as those have caused her irritation/ chafing after extended -wear. I don't have any issues with my GetHyMask although I do worry about the spandex material so I may look for something else before too long. They are certainly comfortable and breathable enough. She wears hers up to 8-9 hours a day.

*** Also I feel the need to mention that these masks are not medical grade/ not approved by FDA nor CDC to be effective against spread of infectious diseases. It would be assumed that most others that people are wearing are also not approved.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2020)

i think those ^ might be my favorite style. Soft, with bands around the back of your head. Might have to try them out.

i've also been meaning to try some that are like the tall turtleneck-type collar/scarves...but I don't generally like things around my neck, so I might just try one some time.

To repost what I posted in the other thread, with some additional info:

I've tried out a bunch of masks, and if I have to wear any for any length of time, there's only a couple of them that I wear, and none hook around my ears. I either have tie straps behind my head, or I have three of the "XL" masks from GhostCircus apparel, and I've tied string between the two ear loops, so it acts more like n elestic strap behind my head, and not hooked into my ears....but even without it, the XL size is much less uncomfortable on my ears than the "normal" size. Very soft, jersey knit style fabric. Most masks like this claim that there's are washable, but generally only for like 10-30 washings. Never machine dry if you can help it, as that will help the fabric and the elastic last longer.
https://ghostcircusapparel.com/coll...ucts/ninja-xlarge-organic-cotton-face-cover-1

I also have one of their OG masks. It's not stretchy, it's pleated like the "Ninja" masks above. The ear straps are more like just thin strips of elastic, which does mean that they don't push your ears out as far as a thicker strap would...but it's also less soft. The wire they have for the nose, too, is very very thin, so it easily gets mashed up in the wash, and it gets a little pokey if you try to form it too tightly around your nose.
https://ghostcircusapparel.com/products/og-charcoal-face-mask

I have another, where there's a top and bottom cord that goes behind my head. It's not eleastic: there's a spring clip that adjusts the strap like a draw string. That one's quite comfortable, buy very heavy/thick. It's from DEFY Bags. It's pricey, and definitely the most expensive mask I have, but it's the most comfortable. It's just heavy since the shell is denim. It has fold-up gussets that go over your nose and under your chin.
https://defybags.com/products/copy-of-the-bandit-mask
It got fairly wrinkled in the first washing, but it's still the most comfortable one and since it's denim, likely the one that will survive the most washings. I reversed the cord, too, so the edjustable one is on top. This let's me quickly loosen the top, so that the mask drops down without me needing to touch it, for drinking water, etc).



At first, i couldn't find ANY masks for the first...almost 2 months of the SIP, after having countless orders cancelled. My mom's band of "The Masked Stitchers" sewing group back home made some for me. They used up all of the material that they could find, or got donated. Some of the fabrics are...not worn as often.  They have good coverage, even over my beard when I let it go long. And the straps are super long. i plan to cut them short and add elastic that goes around the back of my head at some point.



Eventually, a couple of weeka ago, I finally received some of the first masks i ordered back in February. They spent 7 weeks in transit from China. I haven't opened them. They were $5/10, and I'm saving them as back-ups in case i arrive on a jobsite, and someone from my crew doesn't have one. I have zero idea if they are crappy, etc. The Amazon listing had since been removed. Even after my backorder got pushed back so far, i let it ride because the price wasn't bad, and i just wanted black. ha!



What I wish, though, was that the places that claim to donate, would post some records of proof of delivery. Many many many places claim to donate one for every one bought, or even 2 for every one bought, but I have yet to see a single social media post with any sort of proof of delivery. I'd pay $15 for a $10 mask, if I knew for sure that one being donated was actually donated, and not just a ploy to be able to charge $5 more.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> I also have one of their OG masks. It's not stretchy, it's pleated like the "Ninja" masks above. The ear straps are more like just thin strips of elastic, which does mean that they don't push your ears out as far as a thicker strap would...but it's also less soft. The wire they have for the nose, too, is very very thin, so it easily gets mashed up in the wash, and it gets a little pokey if you try to form it too tightly around your nose.
> https://ghostcircusapparel.com/products/og-charcoal-face-mask



Sorry, in this one, I wrote "like the 'Ninja' masks above", but I meant "*unlike* the 'Ninja' masks above". The Ninja masks are like stretchy jersy. The OG is more like a stiffer, pleated non-stretchy material.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2020)

I did find a subredit that has a "reviews" megathread...but it's a bit cumbersome because of that. The thread seems to be for just sharing memes and articles about wearing masks, so scrolling through a single thread of comments to find reviews, etc, isn't as user-friendly. A sub where each post is a review, which could include a thumbnail of a photo, would be way easier to navigate, i think.

But, here it is anyway:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Masks4All/


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 25, 2020)

I’m wearing one my wife made me. It’s made out of one of my old pair of favorite shorts. She also made a coworker one out of the same pair. I’m hoping she used the right parts of the shorts that she should have.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> I’m wearing one my wife made me. It’s made out of one of my old pair of favorite shorts. She also made a coworker one out of the same pair. I’m hoping she used the right parts of the shorts that she should have.



By "right" you mean you want your coworker to be breathing through the ghosts of your farts, right?


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 25, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> By "right" you mean you want your coworker to be breathing through the ghosts of your farts, right?



Bingo.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 25, 2020)

I even bought two 'ear saver" plastic things, but none of my masks with ear loops have loops long enough to reach the earsavers. 

I kinda wish wearing face shields were more common. maybe they just wouldn't work as well, but one super secure jobsite said we had to wear face shields and no masks, because of the security camera surveilance. I'm used to wearing things like hard hats all day anyway, so that was a nice change-of-pace.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 26, 2020)

I just came across these, and they seem like they might be the best design i've seen yet. I've just placed an order for 2. I wish I could have found a free shipping code or something. They are $12 each, and $6 shippng to me in California, so they are really $15, which is the going-rate for not-crap masks.

While it looks like they have ear loops, those look longer so they don't actually pull on your ears. At least that's my hope.
https://mambeblankets.com/products/face-mask?variant=32285543759952







I'll post a review once i receive.

Annoyingly, they put the tags on the upper seam, which means that you'll possibly be able to see them protruding out of the bottom corner of your field of view. The Defy Bags one i linked to above had it on the bottom. I'll cut it off either way, but still.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Jun 26, 2020)

Thank you very much, @spudmunkey. I appreciate your willingness to participate.


----------



## thraxil (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm just using your basic blue/white disposable surgical masks. I only leave the house once or twice a week and I can get a couple wears out of one before I feel like it needs to be replaced, so the pack of 50 I have should last a while.

I'm still waiting to find something higher quality for long term use that I can actually get in the UK.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 26, 2020)

Definitely the disposals are super lightweght, so pretty comfortable that way. However, I just don't like making the waste if i can help it, and knowing that they blow around out of our trash bins outside, etc. Plus, at some point, I'm going to need multiple per day, so disposible isn't sustainable over longer periods of time.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 26, 2020)

Mask it or casket


----------



## TheKindred (Jun 27, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> Mask it or casket


That's not very Florida man of you

Re:OP - I work in a rehearsal space and we have to mask up to have the studio open. Unfortunately with 2 feet of beard, most of the standard "hook under the chin" style are not comfy for me. I ended up getting one custom made that had an extra foot of material down from the chin, so it ends up being more bandit wearing a bandana style.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 27, 2020)

TheKindred said:


> That's not very Florida man of you



I’ve had to tighten up lately... I need to start acting more like a North Florida man and not a Central Florida man or god forbid a South Florida man.


----------



## Drew (Jun 30, 2020)

I've used a couple things so far.

I have a BUNCH of bandanas - I've done the Red Bandana Run over at BC for a number of years now so at first I was using one of those tied around my face, and lately a black bandana instead - early on a Specialized designer I follow on Instagram sold a bunch of "The Dark Lord's Darkest Handkerchiefs" for charity and that got a chuckle out of me so I bought one. Any bandana, though, so no links... Folded in half, since two layers of cotton is enough to be pretty effective. I'll wear one of these while just walking around, usually, though it's not especially comfortable across my nose for long periods of time.

I've tried two Buff facemasks while riding:

Lightweight Merino Wool: I REALLY liked this at first, but they stretch. More comfortable than the UV+ ones with facial hair, but they won't stay in place after a few uses. I'll still use it for neck protection in the winter but this isn't really good for wearing out and about as a face covering.
https://www.buffusa.com/shop-buff/m...-category/lightweight-merino-wool-family.html

CoolNet UV+: Less comfortable with a beard (this finally got me to stop growing out a QuaranBeard and trim), and less comfortable when wet than the Merino Wool ones, but they'll hold position. I wear these while ouit biking or hiking or on long walks - I have two so I can rotate and let them dry afger washing, while still having something to wear.
https://www.buffusa.com/shop-buff/men/multifunctional-headwear-category/coolnet-uv-plus-family.html

OrNot "Ninja" facemask: Got this yesterday, actually, they're a cycling company I like so I thought I'd try their masks. Very little experience yet, this is definitely a "wash before wearing" as it lets off little bits of fuzz at first. It has ear loops, you'll need to tie them back for fit... but Im also using a mini S-biner carabiner to clip it together behind my head on the ear tabs, and that's more comfortable than wearing it over the ears, I think. So far, I like this, though I was hoping the fabric would be a little thicker.
https://www.ornotbike.com/collections/mens-new-season/products/ornot-mask

No link or picture, but a two-ply egyptian cotton square mask my GF got of Etsy. Sort of accordian pleats to the cotton to allow it to conform to your face a little. hooks behind your ears, whoch I don't find comfortable for sustained periods of time. It also could be bigger, the shape means its either falling off my nose or at risk of coming off my chin and uncovering my mouth. I've tried it a few times and will still use it on occasion but it's also not ideal.

Buffs are tough to beat if you want something to run or ride in, especially if you live somewhere where you can pull it down when you're not within 6 feet of someone else. They're single layer, though, so they're not AS good at providiing protection to you or others if you don't fold them in half (tough to do one handed at 20-25mph while riding). A banana is thick enough but tight enough to stay in place puts a lot of pressure on my nose. The Ornot mask is actually pretty comfy, though I wish it extended further under my chin and was a little thicker. Haven;t really found one ideal all-in-one solution yet, but I definitely have favorites for specific purposes - the OrNot mask MIGHT edge out a bandana for general use.


----------



## sleewell (Jun 30, 2020)

work has the light blue ones out free for everyone.

a woman in the neighborhood is making them so i spent $30 and got one for each of us.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 30, 2020)

sleewell said:


> work has the light blue ones out free for everyone.
> 
> a woman in the neighborhood is making them so i spent $30 and got one for each of us.



I *tried* to buy local, but Facebook marketplace and craigslist both stripped out any listings with the word "masks", but then still allowed fly-by-night companies, many of which ended up being scams, to advertize masks on Facebook. 

My office just bought several cases of 500 for he office for visitors who dont have them, for whatever reason. The bice thing is that building security, which can usually arrive on-site in 30 seconds, has told eveyrone that they will be responding with the same expediency for mask non-compliance (since we're in a sort of open-air shopping mall with attached office spaces that people often think are shops).


----------



## Corporial Bodies (Jun 30, 2020)

sanitary pads, stick em on ur face, no one comes near you


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 30, 2020)

I've been meaning to try this one:


----------



## Wrecklyss (Jul 1, 2020)

My wife works at Walmart. She was picking up groceries after her shift one day back when panicked buying was still going on and someone had put a box of legit N95 masks back on some random shelf (because Wamart) when the spot they actually went was empty, so she snagged them up. I tape over the exhaust port and wear them if I'll only be in it for a short amount of time because they're pretty uncomfortable and keep stuffing my goatee in my mouth, but we have some plain black washable masks too that are pretty comfortable. 

I did see AIC has some with their logo on there march store online, but I'm still trying to decide. I'll probably just make some when the Fall semester starts back up.


----------



## TedEH (Jul 1, 2020)

I started off with just a bandana I would wrap around my face, but wasn't going out very often anyway. I "upgraded" to a still-cheap machine washable cloth mask. I'm certain it's not "approved" by anything, but it's enough to keep me from breathing directly on people.

Strategy #1 for me right now is still to avoid people. The mask is just for those cases where there's no choice - grocery shopping etc. Gathering, parties, unnecessary socializing, etc. is still off the table as far as I'm concerned. The cafe I used to go to regularly re-opened, but there's too many people there, so I still don't go.

I basically have a handful of people I'll allow myself to be in any regular contact with. There's one place in particular I have to go regularly that I treat the same way people would handle their roommates - it's more or less inevitable that whatever they get, I'm also getting - I treat that like a single unit that there's nothing that can be done to help.

So the mask strategy is, at least in part, to continue to avoid being in situations where I'd need one in the first place.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 11, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> I just came across these, and they seem like they might be the best design i've seen yet. I've just placed an order for 2. I wish I could have found a free shipping code or something. They are $12 each, and $6 shippng to me in California, so they are really $15, which is the going-rate for not-crap masks.
> 
> While it looks like they have ear loops, those look longer so they don't actually pull on your ears. At least that's my hope.
> https://mambeblankets.com/products/face-mask?variant=32285543759952
> ...



I was right. I can see the tag out of the bottom corner of my peripheral vision, so I'll be cutting them off soon.

Other than that, they are pretty comfortable. I will say that if someone had a head any larger than mine, or a fuller beard, they might find that it doesnt provide as much coverage as one would want. But the metal nose band is the wider style (not just a thin wire), and it's very light weight. I have to put one of the straps under my ears and one over, so it LOOKS like a behind-the-ear style, but it isnt.

The spring clip is pretty stiff, so not super easy to adjust on-the-fly.




I would say that they are the most comfortable mask I own. A close 2nd is the XL Ninja from Ghostcircus apparel, because the fabric is softer, however it's a behind-the-ear style elastic bands, and I dont prefer those. The XL is best for larger faces and fuller beards. In fact, I would say that I'm about as small as could use this size. Any smaller, and I would say to just get their standard Ninja, not the XL.


----------



## broj15 (Jul 11, 2020)

Not sure the brand or manufacturer, but I'm wearing a cloth mask with replaceable/washable filters & one of those one way valves to keep my glasses from fogging up. I know there was some controversy about the ethics of masks with one way valves (opens when you exhale and closes when you inhale) and how they only protect the wearer and not the people around them, but despite there being an ordinance requiring masks in public places in my city, 75% of the people I see in public aren't wearing them and businesses don't seem to be enforcing the policy either (despite having signs posted that say they'll deny entry to anyone not wearing a mask) so fuck em. Sounds cold but if people won't make the effort to protect themselves then I'm not gonna forgo my own comfort to protect them.

My mom & my sister are both healthcare professionals & thier employer provided them masks made of a type fabric that's woven with silver & copper, both of which are known to have anti microbial properties, so I'm on the lookout for something in that same vein.

Maybe I'm in the minority, but I actually prefer wearing a mask. Between street cameras & security cameras in buildings I prefer not showing my entire face in public, and now that's it's "socially acceptable" to wear a mask I plan on continuing to do so long after covid "goes away" (if that ever happens. Not looking good for us here in the good ol USA). I'm expecting alot of people from my generation to do so, and since there will always be potential for a resurgence they'll never be able to take that away from us.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 11, 2020)

My local Trader Joe's has signs outside detailing that exhale-valve-style masks are not acceptable to meet the mask requirement. Of everywhere in public I've been, people there seem to be the most compliant. The staff is just as diligent about capacity control, cart sanitization, and offering hand sanitizer to everyone entering and exiting as they were when this all started and peaked (the first time). Very few people with noses exposed, too.


----------



## Adieu (Jul 11, 2020)

Crappy disposables, weird black things that seem to be made from repurposed Acup bra material, or an oddball hoodie with a builtin balaclava/turtleneck thingie


----------



## Adieu (Jul 11, 2020)

TheKindred said:


> That's not very Florida man of you
> 
> Re:OP - I work in a rehearsal space and we have to mask up to have the studio open. Unfortunately with 2 feet of beard, most of the standard "hook under the chin" style are not comfy for me. I ended up getting one custom made that had an extra foot of material down from the chin, so it ends up being more bandit wearing a bandana style.



Braid the beard and tuck it away


----------



## zappatton2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, I was oot and aboot on Canada Day sporting my fancy new black cloth mask. And then it split along the seam down the middle and fell apart. So now it's back to the disposables.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh, shit, that sucks! I'm remembering a gif i saw a few days ago on imgur where a kid was playing with the little zipper fob on a woman's skirt, and then suddenly grabbed it and pulled, and the whole skirt unzipped right open, and would have fallen away without her catching it. Ha!

It seems like those laser-cut style are the ones that are currently the 'cheapest of the cheap" in terms of the cost to buy. I've seen some that didn't have a seam in the middle, but they didn't seem to fit very well. It looks like the ear hooks would be pretty comfortable since the material is so thin. For me, it's less about the loops pulling on my ears, it's when they push my ears outward where it causes me discomfort.


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 17, 2020)

jaxadam said:


> I’ve had to tighten up lately... I need to start acting more like a North Florida man and not a Central Florida man or god forbid a South Florida man.


Northeast or Northwest? I can tell you those people around Panama City, Destin, Fort Walton/Eglin AFB, DeFuniak Springs, Ponce de Leon (Ponts da Lee On), Marianna, Westville and such are pretty sure it's all a big gay liberal fake news media hoax.


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 22, 2020)

Adieu said:


> Braid the beard and tuck it away


I do, but I also modded it with an integrated elastic band as well a pocket on the inside bottom that I can tuck it into when I can't be arsed to braid it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

Wanted to just say that I really appreciate the participation here... hopefully helping people spend their money wisely and avoid masks that for one reason or another have issues. 

I'm having a tough time finding the ones that I was using initially. They're a form-fitting paint/ dust mask... more rigid than the disposable ones that you see everywhere. My issue is that I wear two masks and if I'm wearing one of the cheapie disposable masks underneath my fabric outer mask, I can't breathe without suctioning the first one against my face ( lol). Makes it hard to inhale... like really difficult. Breathing in/ out thru my nose isn't even an option at that point. 

If anyone here in the US knows where to acquire the more rigid cup-type disposable masks, please post up. Thanks again to those that have weighed in on this topic.

Oh and "Keep your distance!" lmao... 



https://postimages.org/


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 18, 2020)

I've seen products like this, designed to keep the mask from touching your nose/mouth. I've never used any of these, but perhaps something like this could work? Seems like it could work for any mask that isn't too form-fitting.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B088CT535G/?tag=sevenstringorg-20
https://www.amazon.com/Lipstick-Protection-Cool-Mas-k-Bracket/dp/B089DPGDH1/ref=pd_lpo_469_img_1/144-1536005-9969164?

_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B089DPGDH1&pd_rd_r=d8f3a91e-f818-4fa8-963e-c28e18f5076a&pd_rd_w=645Dr&pd_rd_wg=DZdQ0&pf_rd_p=7b36d496-f366-4631-94d3-61b87b52511b&pf_rd_r=30EKC4HR1HKQVV62BK9Z&psc=1&refRID=30EKC4HR1HKQVV62BK9Z


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

That may be the ticket... much appreciated. I'll prob give one of those a shot. And added bonus this fall/ winter when I need to use ChapStick.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 18, 2020)

works best with a pile of fresh cinnamon and bergamot stuffed in the beak


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 18, 2020)

There's a gif I've seen on Imgur a couple times where someone bought a cheap rubber one, and when she inhaled, it flattened, and sucked right to her face. I spent the last 20+ minutes looking for it and couldn't find it, but it so would have been worth it. If anybody else knows it, please share it.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 18, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> There's a gif I've seen on Imgur a couple times where someone bought a cheap rubber one, and when she inhaled, it flattened, and sucked right to her face. I spent the last 20+ minutes looking for it and couldn't find it, but it so would have been worth it. If anybody else knows it, please share it.



lol but I mean... that's exactly what happens to me! Probably not as amusing though. 

And on an unrelated but kinda humorous note... saw that pic of @zappatton2 several times... each time thinking that it was a mannequin. I guess it was the pose and the stylin look that threw me off... as well as the storefront placement lol.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 18, 2020)

I went full neck gaiter option. That way I don't forget it throughout the day.


----------



## spudmunkey (Aug 18, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> I went full neck gaiter option. That way I don't forget it throughout the day.



Because it's 2020 and we can't have any nice things...(in short, while someone suggested they may not be effectivce (or even worse than no mask), that was based on too-small of a sample size, with not enough clarity on what the rest results actually showed).

https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-neck-gaiters.html


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Aug 18, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Because it's 2020 and we can't have any nice things...(in short, while someone suggested they may not be effectivce (or even worse than no mask), that was based on too-small of a sample size, with not enough clarity on what the rest results actually showed).
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-neck-gaiters.html


I was getting so bored with all of the hard empirical science this year.


----------



## Drew (Aug 20, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Because it's 2020 and we can't have any nice things...(in short, while someone suggested they may not be effectivce (or even worse than no mask), that was based on too-small of a sample size, with not enough clarity on what the rest results actually showed).
> 
> https://www.livescience.com/coronavirus-neck-gaiters.html


Doesn't seem to be this article, but I remember seeing a rebuttal that included some input from a physicist with a background in respratory dispersion or some such relevant field, and their comment was, loosely translated into non-scientific speech, "yeah, I mean, it would actually fly against everything we know about material science for diffusion to be _worse_ with some sort of barrier, however porus, than no barrier at all." 

Honestly, this is how science is supposed to work - someone tests something, other people try to replicate and test their hypotheses themselves. I saw the original study and found the results concerning, but also my immediate response was more science needed to be done.


----------



## sleewell (Aug 25, 2020)

hey so pro tip on masks. i just left mine at my desk on top of a chocolate topped peanut butter rice crispee treat that is wrapped in saran wrap. put my mask on to go to the bathroom and it smells exactly like peanut butter and chocolate!!! pretty sweet.


----------



## tedtan (Aug 25, 2020)

I've noticed that if I leave mine in the center console with some gum or mints, it takes on the smell of the gum/mints when I grab it to put it on.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Aug 25, 2020)

Left mine in the garage for a couple days... stank-breath/ motor oil/ pesticide blend.

Robust flavor but would not recommend.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 5, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> I've been meaning to try this one:




We truly live in the dumbest timeline.


----------



## c7spheres (Sep 5, 2020)

Was thinking of making one of these I saw on The GOogle : )


----------



## sleewell (Sep 5, 2020)

The brown sound.


----------



## Drew (Sep 15, 2020)

FWIW, the Buff filter masks are actually pretty decent - I'm not really sold on the filters, they're fine once on but if you want to take a mask on and off repeatedly (say, a socially-distanced beer garden where you take it off at your table) the filter doesn't stay in place well. But, they xan be worn wirthout a filter, and while they don't meet medical protection criteria without one, they DO offer double-layer protection.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 15, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> There's a gif I've seen on Imgur a couple times where someone bought a cheap rubber one, and when she inhaled, it flattened, and sucked right to her face. I spent the last 20+ minutes looking for it and couldn't find it, but it so would have been worth it. If anybody else knows it, please share it.



Found it.
https://imgur.com/1M2LYbz


----------



## Bogner (Sep 20, 2020)

Mask? I don't wear one.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 20, 2020)

Congratulations.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Mar 23, 2022)

elspekost said:


> I wear the masks that I sewed myself a few months ago. I’ve got two white and three black masks. I rotate them through the week and try to match them with my clothing.
> For example, if I wear a white dress from Bella Barnett I choose the corresponding mask. Sometimes I do multi-colour looks: a black skirt, a white shirt, and a black mask.
> It’s not complicated, but it makes me feel like I’ve got at least some control over my life and still can choose. At least the color of my mask.


Had a blue and red mask that I would pair with my shoes, couldn't wear them at work though as they only let us use the surgical masks they provide


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 23, 2022)

CovertSovietBear said:


> Had a blue and red mask that I would pair with my shoes, couldn't wear them at work though as they only let us use the surgical masks they provide


I made it all the way through to I think December of last year before I ever once wore a disposable surgical style mask, and it was only because I was having a medical procedure done at a clinic, and they made my take off my own N95 (I always wore an N95 when going into higher risk areas like hospitals, pharmacies, etc because I was on a prescription that put me at higher risk), and put theirs on.

Early on, I despised any design that went around my ears, and my favorites were ones that went behind my head instead. And I still do prefer those for longer shopping trips or when I was at work all day...but when I'm just popping in to the post office, or for a couple of quick things at the store, a smaller behind-the-ears one that I can fold up and put in my shirt pocket is a bit less fussy effort. Hardly more than putting on sunglasses...especially since I have long hair, so those behind-the-neck/head straps can be a bit awkward navigating around the ponytail. But that only works if I'm wearing a shirt with a pocket...I don't like putting them in my pants pocket, because they always fall out when I reach in and out of my pockets for my phone, keys, etc.

These were still my all-time favorite for all-day wear. https://mambeblankets.com/products/face-mask Super lightweight, they have a single behind-the-neck strap so it's super comfortable, the nose bridge piece is a more-comfortable flat strip and not a thin wire, and they launder well. The only down side is one I didn't experience at first, but the spring-actuated clips that adjust the fit can sometimes catch my long hair.


----------



## CovertSovietBear (Mar 23, 2022)

spudmunkey said:


> I made it all the way through to I think December of last year before I ever once wore a disposable surgical style mask, and it was only because I was having a medical procedure done at a clinic, and they made my take off my own N95 (I always wore an N95 when going into higher risk areas like hospitals, pharmacies, etc because I was on a prescription that put me at higher risk), and put theirs on.
> 
> Early on, I despised any design that went around my ears, and my favorites were ones that went behind my head instead. And I still do prefer those for longer shopping trips or when I was at work all day...but when I'm just popping in to the post office, or for a couple of quick things at the store, a smaller behind-the-ears one that I can fold up and put in my shirt pocket is a bit less fussy effort. Hardly more than putting on sunglasses...especially since I have long hair, so those behind-the-neck/head straps can be a bit awkward navigating around the ponytail. But that only works if I'm wearing a shirt with a pocket...I don't like putting them in my pants pocket, because they always fall out when I reach in and out of my pockets for my phone, keys, etc.
> 
> These were still my all-time favorite for all-day wear. https://mambeblankets.com/products/face-mask Super lightweight, they have a single behind-the-neck strap so it's super comfortable, the nose bridge piece is a more-comfortable flat strip and not a thin wire, and they launder well. The only down side is one I didn't experience at first, but the spring-actuated clips that adjust the fit can sometimes catch my long hair.


I wish more masks had a feature to loop, it really does hurt my ears. My favorite masks are the vertical N95s, very usable at the gym.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Mar 23, 2022)

My girl loves to do crochet, knitting, etc so she sewed little pink hearts on the sides of her black cloth masks... very cute. Then her associates at work made fun of her about it... most of them unvaxed, unmasked, or eventually winding up with covid. 

The ones that I wear fit pretty tightly and they don't have the 'behind the ear' straps. Downside is that they take longer to put on/ take off... especially if I'm wearing a hat or glasses. I wear the cheaper/ less effective 'behind the ear strap' masks too since numbers have gone down lately... like if I'm just dropping something off at the post office with no direct interaction with anyone. But I've noticed after the past month or so that my cheeks and my earlobes are chaffing and sometimes my ears feel sore after wearing those. I think once the new variant gets here I'll prob go back to the less convenient ones cause the dry sore skin is driving me nuts.


----------



## Drew (Apr 19, 2022)

I've lately been wearing disposable surgical masks with metal nose pieces, since they provide a much better seal thanks to the shapable nose piece, than the cloth ones I'd been wearing - switched over in omicron, with an N95 for extremely high risk activities but a surgical mask for the rest of the time. 

Looks like we're in the early stages of another wave, starting here in the Northeast, so even though mandates are dropping, I'm not stopping anytime soon. I think Boston is probably no more than two weeks from imposing an indoor mask mandate again, based on the data we're seeing.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Apr 19, 2022)

I feel like I'm one of the last maskers in my neck of the woods. My wife still wears hers but I feel like she's not double-masking anymore... or at least not all the time around other people and she's around a lot of people almost every day. But I trust her safety regimen and her decisions overall. I used to wear a cloth mask over-top of a N95 but now I'm wearing just one N95 and unlike my wife, I'm hardly ever around large crowds or in close proximity to anyone. 

I heard today that US airlines have lifted mask mandates now or will be soon. I guess it's due to all the adult aged children that keep raising hell about their freedoms and their rights. I'd like to say that people are burned out ( and in some instances they are) but there's plenty of folks that never took precautions seriously in the first place. I dunno though... a damn plane is absolutely one place that I would still be masked-up.

I'm sure that we're in for a wave/ increase down here too but at this point, those that are testing positive at home aren't likely alerting their local health dept. Two people in my family had covid just a couple weeks ago and I didn't even want to hear any details because I know that that part of my family just doesn't take it seriously anymore. I've lost my sympathy and my concern towards a lot of people lately.


----------

